# A painful salvage to watch.



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

A fun day on land only to come back to...


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Dang...really depressing... but a rather careless anchoring on their part. 
What kind of boat was it?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I found the statement about most in the Med not using a snub line curious. Why wouldn't they? And even if *they* don't why would one stop if they had the gear and had used it previously? Didn't Sea Dog cross the Atlantic from somewhere most do use snubs? 
Of course, the lesson here is that your chain should be secured to the boat with a line that *won't* part until you cut it, right? One of the few places where we use Dyneema!


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

Sorry to see that, but it does beg a few questions:

1). Why no chain stopper or cleat? They really put all the stress of the anchor line on the windlass? That seems foolish IMHO, and manufacturers even tell you not to do it.
2). So what if others aren't using a snubber? As my mom used to say, "If everyone else is jumping off a cliff, it doesn't mean you have to also." 
3). Seems like their are many other boats in the anchorage, and that the boat drifted quite a bit.  Did no-one notice the boat had lost anchor and was drifting towards the rocks?

OK, so last one isn't their fault, but the first two are. Seems a bit silly to blame it on "3 foot wakes from the ferry boats" when you did nothing to anchor properly for the environment. 

Absolutely terrible to see the carnage from the salvage operation, who seemed every bit as incompetent as the sailor who improperly anchored.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Dammit why did I watch that... Really sad.


----------

